# Ma New velour door panel cloths



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey guys, i've read a couple of the posts and though i would give this little mod a shot. Personally i think it came out great. In the pics, I know it looks like the cloth bubbled up or came out wrinkled, but it didn't, the problem is that the velour is darker when you rub it one way then it is the other, and the flash only makes the effect look worse, but it does look a LOT nicer in reality. Without further ado, enjoy!

Pic Album


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Looks real tite.. I mite have to try that


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Yeah, i know the fabric looks REALLY bright, but again, the flash on my digicam is wayyy to much, i gotta figure out what to do about it. The actual color is more of a Navy/Dark Blue, but im also gonna add me some blue carpets, and im gonna be rollin proper...


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Where can I find threads on this? I did a search and got nothing


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

there's not many, there was on in cosmetic mods but didn't really have an FAQ. If ya wannt know what to do, ill aim you.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

SWEET!... i really like it


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

great color, whered u get the fabric at? oh and you guys with the all black interiors are lucky bastards. I got two tone gray, but ateleast its not the tan color, LOL.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Got the fabric at this place called the rag shop, two HUGE yards cost me $20. For those guys that dont have a store like that, just go to a women's store and buy some velour or something plus sized pants, it'll be more then enough for your project


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

$20? That Pretty high. I bought a yard of vinyl that's pretty close to carbon fiber for less than $5 / yard. I think you need to look for the bargin section. :banana:


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. i want that black interior. i wonder what it would cost to order everything black and ditch the *3 toned grey*.
that looks sweet.
i too am just lucky enough not to have the tan. i didn't know BLACK was an option.  im gonna seriously look into how much it would be. probably an arm and a leg. i'd paint it, but its just not the same/as durable. (IMO)

edit: wtf is goin on? the rear door pic looks like the grey interior +black painted trim. is black an option for the sentra or was that stuff painted?
maybe the camera darkened it up a bunch. someone fill me in.


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

sentrixx, my stuff isn't vinyl,i do know what you are talking about though. my stuff is this soft velour, hella tighht texture.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Black was only on SE/SE-R/SE-L cars


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Ha,
I see an aluminum bezel with a silver radio surround!

Seth


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out seth, the car's going on sale as we speak


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks himile. sel, ser, se for all b-14's?


----------



## Playa123 (Jul 27, 2003)

Any other opinions?

Good or bad, lemme know! Thanks!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Nice door panels, pretty nice .. but kinda bright. I wonder what they look like in real life


----------

